# The $25,000 Meal (Gratuity Not Included)



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://news.aol.com/topnews/articl...d/20070210122809990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW! That meal is something else. I never saw Creme Brulee served with Foie Gras before.

Thanks for posting link.


--Chase


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like a typical weekend dinner party around this house 

-spence


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would love to see the waitresses discussing who gets to serve that table.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

medwards:

But for $25,000 I could fly to London and have a suit made, stay in a great hotel and still eat well. Plus I'd have something to show for it.

The first and last time I gambled heavily :icon_smile_big: in Las Vegas, I lost $6 and thought that was not fun, I could have bought some clothing with that money!!!


----------

